# New update 6.2.2 is coming soon...



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Read elsewhere that it is coming soon.  I saw a report of one person already getting it.  No word on what the update entails.  Leave your wi-fi on and charge up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One person is reporting in the Amazon discussions that there is a "full screen" button on the bottom right of lower toolbar on the web browser with the update.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where'd you read it?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Mobileread, xdadevelopers...both are reporting updates.  As Betsy said the only thing they are reporting so far is the full screen button for Silk.  Hopefully there is more than just that.  I was so hoping for collections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I Google'd Fire update 6.2.2 and read some of the results. Both the Amazon discussions and the Mobileread forum topics come up....

Here's the Amazon discussion

and here's Mobileread

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm too impatient this time so I am doing a manual update.  I'm just waiting for it to reboot.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Can someone please post the download link to the update so I can do it manually. It's frustrating that Amazon takes forever to put the update file on their page. I only see the last update.

Oops I just noticed it on mobileread so no need.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope, not much to see so far.  Surely there is more than just the full screen option on the browser?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

How funny, mine just updated on its own, right as I was about to apply it myself. yay. I like the full screen update on the silk browser.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is the file if anyone is interested:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle-fire-updates/update-kindle-6.2.2_D01E_3205220.bin

I put it in the kindleupdate folder and the "Update Your Kindle" option was no longer grayed out in settings > device. Tapped the Update Your Kindle button and off it went. It only took about 5 minutes or less to complete.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see much new really, other than the full screen browser, but if you read the thread over at mobile read there are some other things listed, nothing significant though really. It doesn't seem like we are ever going to get collections for the fire.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I don't see much new really, other than the full screen browser, but if you read the thread over at mobile read there are some other things listed, nothing significant though really. It doesn't seem like we are ever going to get collections for the fire.


The Fire has only been out for a few months... Do you know how many *years* we waited for collections on the regular Kindle? This is only a minor update (you can tell its only minor because it's 6.2.2 instead of 6.3) I think collections would be considered a major update.

As far as it taking long to get the link up on Amazon, this update has only been out for a few hours. They try to do things gradually so as not to overwhelm the system.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Fire has only been out for a few months... Do you know how many *years* we waited for collections on the regular Kindle? This is only a minor update (you can tell its only minor because it's 6.2.2 instead of 6.3) I think collections would be considered a major update.
> 
> As far as it taking long to get the link up on Amazon, this update has only been out for a few hours. They try to do things gradually so as not to overwhelm the system.


But since collections are available on the regular kindle now, it seems they should be on all their readers now. Just my feeling on it. I don't think the process should be much different, but maybe it is. As far as the slowness of the update on Amazon, to me it would only make sense that amazon puts it up on their site when it's available, but I understand what you mean about the stress on the system. However, for the last update it took them ages to put it up. I remember it wasn't even up the next day on their site (might have been even longer than that, I didn't keep checking back) and many people updated it on their own.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> But since collections are available on the regular kindle now, it seems they should be on all their readers now. Just my feeling on it. I don't think the process should be much different, but maybe it is. As far as the slowness of the update on Amazon, to me it would only make sense that amazon puts it up on their site when it's available, but I understand what you mean about the stress on the system. However, for the last update it took them ages to put it up. I remember it wasn't even up the next day on their site (might have been even longer than that, I didn't keep checking back) and many people updated it on their own.


They also usually send it out to a few people to start with as a beta release which is why they don't announce it and why they don't post it. If I remember correctly, the update went up on the site when it was officially announced..

As for collections, since the operating system is different, it may be completely different. Just because they have it for one platform, doesn't mean they've worked out the kinks for another platform.

Just my take.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They also usually send it out to a few people to start with as a beta release which is why they don't announce it and why they don't post it. If I remember correctly, the update went up on the site when it was officially announced..
> 
> As for collections, since the operating system is different, it may be completely different. Just because they have it for one platform, doesn't mean they've worked out the kinks for another platform.
> 
> Just my take.


That's true, it may be. Hopefully we'll get them eventually. It's a feature I miss.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Is anyone who has the update having a problem watching videos now?? I can't seem to watch any.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try restarting again...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Betsy. I tried that and it didn't work. Prime videos aren't working for me now. Hmm.. I press the button to watch and nothing happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> Here is the file if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle-fire-updates/update-kindle-6.2.2_D01E_3205220.bin
> 
> I put it in the kindleupdate folder and the "Update Your Kindle" option was no longer grayed out in settings > device. Tapped the Update Your Kindle button and off it went. It only took about 5 minutes or less to complete.


Teri, are you having any problems with video?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I just noticed Amazon Prime videos are only not working for me in Opera. The videos work fine for me in Amazon Silk's browser. (I had Opera set to the default)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a reason you're not watching Prime through the video tab?

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a reason you're not watching Prime through the video tab?
> 
> Betsy


hehe well, don't laugh, but I never thought to do so.  Don't ask my why. I have always just watched them from my browser when I was on the Amazon site, so just a habit, I guess. I see now that using the video tab is much easier! haha. Thanks for mentioning it. Yes, I'm a goof.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the Video tab is it's hard to find all the subcategories, such as documentaries. On the actual Amazon website they have a lot of subcategories that make it easier to find everything. I did put documentaries in under the search tab and some come up, but most of the ones I want to watch are very hard to find unless you know the exact title. They're sorted much better, and more strict to category, on the actual website. Unless I'm missing something, that is. (Sorry to go off topic here)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know.  I tend to just browse, so I just use the video tab.  

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sparklemotion said:


> I don't see much new really, other than the full screen browser, but if you read the thread over at mobile read there are some other things listed, nothing significant though really. It doesn't seem like we are ever going to get collections for the fire.


It's only been 2 months....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Although I'm not a big user of collections, I can understand some impatience.  When the original Kindle came out, it didn't have collections.  But they've been around awhile now, and Kindle for PC has collections.  It does seem that since the eInk Kindles and the Kindle for PC app have them, it shouldn't take that much to have the Fire have collections.

Betsy


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They also usually send it out to a few people to start with as a beta release which is why they don't announce it and why they don't post it. If I remember correctly, the update went up on the site when it was officially announced..
> 
> As for collections, since the operating system is different, it may be completely different. Just because they have it for one platform, doesn't mean they've worked out the kinks for another platform.
> 
> Just my take.


I love collections and hope we get them in a future release. I had hoped it was this one.

Mike


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although I'm not a big user of collections, I can understand some impatience. When the original Kindle came out, it didn't have collections. But they've been around awhile now, and Kindle for PC has collections. It does seem that since the eInk Kindles and the Kindle for PC app have them, it shouldn't take that much to have the Fire have collections.
> 
> Betsy


How long has kindle for android been out and it doesn't have collections? (because that would be the fire app right?) Same for the iOS version - 2 years no collections in the time I've been using it.

There is some sort of freaky marketing thing here that I can't decide - unless it is just the simple fact that the way they chose to implement collections on the eInk and PC devices/apps don't translate to the way the others force you to program. ie, it'd be a total rewrite across the board - and starting over on the existing ones. Which would irk a bunch of people.

Anyway, just my thoughts on the matter..... I'd love to be able to sort my books in MYK and on my iPad, hopefully with the fire the Kindle/Amazon programming crew will take up the challenge.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although I'm not a big user of collections, I can understand some impatience. When the original Kindle came out, it didn't have collections. But they've been around awhile now, and Kindle for PC has collections. It does seem that since the eInk Kindles and the Kindle for PC app have them, it shouldn't take that much to have the Fire have collections.
> 
> Betsy


This is my feeling as well. To clarify, when I said it doesn't seem like the fire will ever get collections, I didn't entirely mean I felt it was taking so long, I moreso meant that maybe it wasn't their intention to put collections on the fire at all. Going by the premise they have for the fire, to pull items from the cloud rather than store large amounts of items on the fire, maybe they felt people wouldn't store their entire book collection on it. So maybe they feel collections wasn't necessary. Considering collections have now been on the e-ink kindles for awhile, it honestly doesn't seem like it should be very complicated to accomplish having them on the fire it if that was their intention. They do know people want them, so in the end I'm really hoping we get them, but I don't really understand why they weren't there in the first place unless they didn't feel it necessary due to the cloud storage factor.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> This is my feeling as well. To clarify, when I said it doesn't seem like the fire will ever get collections, I didn't entirely mean I felt it was taking so long, I moreso meant that maybe it wasn't their intention to put collections on the fire at all. Going by the premise they have for the fire, to pull items from the cloud rather than store large amounts of items on the fire, maybe they felt people wouldn't store their entire book collection on it. So maybe they feel collections wasn't necessary. Considering collections have now been on the e-ink kindles for awhile, it honestly doesn't seem like it should be very complicated to accomplish having them on the fire it if that was their intention. They do know people want them, so in the end I'm really hoping we get them, but I don't really understand why they weren't there in the first place unless they didn't feel it necessary due to the cloud storage factor.


I only have my current book on my Fire. I have extra books stored on my Touch, though. Those I have in collections.

What I would rather see is a way to organize the books in the cloud (i.e., tagging books as read or unread, and organize them the way I choose) then being able to organize them and have that organization show on the Fire when I click Books/Cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's an excellent idea, Mary...you should send that to Fire feedback...

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I will do that tonight...since I can't find a link on Amazon's website! 

I had a good idea!!! (That doesn't happen very often!)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

No problem watching videos for me....but I see you have already figured out the issue.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

Waxing process of getting update to apply it to my Fire & it updated on its ow


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read in the "I love my Kindle" blog that the update resets something so that flash is disabled by default and you have to go into setting to turn it back on if that's something you use.  He reported it completely fixed the netflix issues he'd been having, if I understood his post correctly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the blog Ann mentions...

http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/kindle-fire-update-6-2-2-is-out-there/

Betsy


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I am really digging the new update. The full screen feature is cool and an unexpected bonus on magazines. Maxim looks great full screen. Then again ive had a few beers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Came down to my Fire and installed itself over night.  I note that it disabled the 'screen dim' app so I had to reset it to 'active'.

There's now an option to enable encryption in the silk browser though there's a note that it may slow page loads.


And it's now shown on the software update page at Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The link is here as well as in the FAQs....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updates?nodeId=200790620

Betsy


----------



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I checked and have 6.2.2.  I discovered this morning that I cannot watch video on sites where I could before.  The sites give me the message that I need Flash Player 10.  Amazon video is working.  Not sure what I may need to do to restore ability to watch videos on the Fire.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

BiggJ said:


> I checked and have 6.2.2. I discovered this morning that I cannot watch video on sites where I could before. The sites give me the message that I need Flash Player 10. Amazon video is working. Not sure what I may need to do to restore ability to watch videos on the Fire.


Try opening the web browser then going to the Browser Settings, then scroll down a bit and select ENABLE FLASH and switch it back on -- for some reason it appears 6.2.2. disables Flash by default.

See if that doesn't clear up the issue.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

BiggJ said:


> I checked and have 6.2.2. I discovered this morning that I cannot watch video on sites where I could before. The sites give me the message that I need Flash Player 10. Amazon video is working. Not sure what I may need to do to restore ability to watch videos on the Fire.


If you select Settings in the web browser there is an option to turn on Flash. The update defaults Flash to off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BiggJ said:


> I checked and have 6.2.2. I discovered this morning that I cannot watch video on sites where I could before. The sites give me the message that I need Flash Player 10. Amazon video is working. Not sure what I may need to do to restore ability to watch videos on the Fire.


BigggJ,

as has been said, the update switches the setting for Flash within the browser to "off."

Within the web browser, tap on the "Menu" button (center button) > Settings > Enable Flash (you'll have to scroll down).

You can choose "On Demand" or "Always On."

Also note that you can watch Amazon video from the Video tab, though the videos aren't sorted into categories the way they are on the website, so it may be more difficult to find the one you want. Amazon video works from the tab regardless of the Flash setting for the browser.

Let us know if you get it straightened out!

Betsy


----------



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you, problem solved!  I'll bet there will be a lot of other Fire users scratching their heads on that issue when they have the update.  I was able to watch Amazon videos from the video tab -- it was other websites where I watch video that needed the Flash player to be enabled.  Working now.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd settle for improvements to the existing software before they start expanding the os. In particular the silk browser will randomly open a page by itself, seemingly choosing from my (deleted) history at random. Plus the browser will hang on occasion. It would be nice to have cloud collections that would persist over several devices and a better way to sort and secure content. And I would like a better way to list book series and identify the next one, but that us a global issue, not just a kindle one.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Updated this morning with no issues. The one thing I'd like to see them fix in the browser is that when I open it, it seems like the last several pages I was on reopen. It always makes me nervous that something will be resubmitted (like an order!), and it drives me nuts. I can't find a setting to force it not to open a prior page, either.

I'll play with it more tonight when I can poke around and see what's changed. I do like the full screen browser, though!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Updated this morning with no issues. The one thing I'd like to see them fix in the browser is that when I open it, it seems like the last several pages I was on reopen. It always makes me nervous that something will be resubmitted (like an order!), and it drives me nuts. I can't find a setting to force it not to open a prior page, either.
> 
> I'll play with it more tonight when I can poke around and see what's changed. I do like the full screen browser, though!


I think that happens if you neglect to close your bowser windows and just hit the Home button. Then the next time you touch the Web button those windows open up again. I don't have mine in front of me at the moment to try it out, but I think if you have closed the browser pages, then when you touch Web it will go to your bookmarks. When I get home from the office I'll give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is correct.  I can't figure out anyway to change anything in settings to stop it, either.

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I realize I am showing my lack of computer expertise...but is there some reason to turn off Flash?  I went in per the instructions here and turned it back on.  Is there some advantage to only having it on demand?  I know lots of you know much more about this than I do.  I ask questions so I can learn.  I appreciate all the knowledge I can tap on the Kindle boards.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> Try opening the web browser then going to the Browser Settings, then scroll down a bit and select ENABLE FLASH and switch it back on -- for some reason it appears 6.2.2. disables Flash by default.
> 
> See if that doesn't clear up the issue.


Thank you for sharing this info


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I realize I am showing my lack of computer expertise...but is there some reason to turn off Flash? I went in per the instructions here and turned it back on. Is there some advantage to only having it on demand? I know lots of you know much more about this than I do. I ask questions so I can learn. I appreciate all the knowledge I can tap on the Kindle boards.


Flash uses a lot of memory, so it theoretically can slow things down (including loading a page). I think the new default (Flash off) is to make the browser appear faster (like the iPad, which does not support Flash). If you don't think it is a problem, change the default to "on" because lots of websites use Flash.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Flash uses a lot of memory, so it theoretically can slow things down (including loading a page). I think the new default (Flash off) is to make the browser appear faster (like the iPad, which does not support Flash). If you don't think it is a problem, change the default to "on" because lots of websites use Flash.


Thanks so much for the answer. That makes a lot of sense. I think I will try it both ways and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I set mine for "on demand," not sure how different that will be from "On."

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

On demand will block the Flash object, with an Icon to tap if you want to play it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh...that's cool.  I'll try that for awhile. 

Betsy


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Mollyb52 said:


> I realize I am showing my lack of computer expertise...but is there some reason to turn off Flash? I went in per the instructions here and turned it back on. Is there some advantage to only having it on demand? I know lots of you know much more about this than I do. I ask questions so I can learn. I appreciate all the knowledge I can tap on the Kindle boards.


Because it doesn't work, but Android tablet makers know they have to put it on their tablets. Amazon decided to quietly turn it off knowing most people won't notice.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine updated itself last night, now flash is broken....

Can't watch video on The Daily show website.  In Opera I get sound but no video, in the silk browser (after turning flash back on) I get video but no sound...  Both were working fine before the update.  

Other annoying thing, even after setting silk to use the desktop option and turning off the acceleration it is still redirecting to mobile pages of websites, it wasn't doing this before the update.

I also notice you can't download flash any more to attempt a reinstall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries, Marty, as discussed a few posts earlier in the thread:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> as has been said, the update switches the setting for Flash within the browser to "off."
> 
> Within the web browser, tap on the "Menu" button (center button) > Settings > Enable Flash (you'll have to scroll down).
> 
> You can choose "On Demand" or "Always On."


Let us know if you get it straightened out!

Betsy


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No worries, Marty, as discussed a few posts earlier in the thread:


I did turn it back on, flash is running in both Opera and Silk but is broken for viewing videos on the sites I want to watch stuff on.

Is anyone able to watch The Daily Show on their Fire after the update?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...

Are you watching on Hulu? from their website?  I don't watch it online.  But the video clips on their website seem to be working for me on the Silk browser.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting (holding the power button for 20 or so seconds until it shuts down, and then pressing the button?)

Betsy


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm, thought I posted this but it never showed up...

Yes, I tried several resets.  Tried clearing the cache and user data from both browsers.

I'm using the website for the show.  I didn't try clips, the full episodes are what I watch since I only have basic limited cable.  The ads before the show play but I get the problems described above once the show starts.  So the update didn't break all of flash, just some part of it, I could watch the shows a few days ago just fine.

I don't see adobe flash player in the Fire app store now, so can't uninstall/reinstall flash.  Can't sideload it since I don't have another android device to get it from the android marketplace.  

Maybe I'll try uninstalling/reinstalling Opera tonight, see if that fixes it.

Oh the fun of using a first generation device....


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

MartyS said:


> Hmmm, thought I posted this but it never showed up...
> 
> Yes, I tried several resets. Tried clearing the cache and user data from both browsers.
> 
> ...


I think I saw on another tech site a way of downloading apps from the app store using an Android emulator on your computer. Don't ask me for specifics, but someone around her may know them. That would allow you to get Flash and sideload without a 2nd Android device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MartyS said:


> Hmmm, thought I posted this but it never showed up...
> 
> Yes, I tried several resets. Tried clearing the cache and user data from both browsers.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. When I go to the website on the Fire, it says there are no full episodes, you must go to iTunes for full episdoes. Could you post a link? EDIT: went to the website on my computer, full episodes there. Strange.

EDIT again: It's apparently because I'm looking at the mobile version....
Betsy


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. When I go to the website on the Fire, it says there are no full episodes, you must go to iTunes for full episdoes. Could you post a link? EDIT: went to the website on my computer, full episodes there. Strange.
> 
> EDIT again: It's apparently because I'm looking at the mobile version....
> Betsy


That's my other issue, even though I have Silk set for desktop mode it is still redirecting to mobile pages, before if I hit the link or bookmark for the regular website it would go there. I was able to get to the page for full episodes by manually typing in the entire URL from the PC...

I'll google android emulator and see if I can download flash from the android market and side load it.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Collections are probably a little more complicated on the fire. For one thing, there would be ugly folders showing unless there was a method for inserting a picture for each folder Icon.


----------



## CMClover (Jan 21, 2012)

The new update deleted my books   I use Calibre to put the books on my device and after the update I realize that they are all gone.  The internal memory on my device is now at 5.37/5.37GB.  It did this the last update to and it upsets me because now I have to reorganize everything.  The folders that I had labeled on to the kindle's storage are gone as well.  If this is going to happen every update then I may have to return my kindle   Too bad because I love it.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

After hours of messing around deleting data and reinstalling stuff I can view episodes of The Daily Show in both Opera and Silk.  But not as well as before the update.  There is a directory in the android system area full of the install files for the stuff that comes preinstalled, so I didn't have to try and sideload flash.

In Silk I have to manually type in the address for the show homepage, then go to the full episodes link (that's to avoid getting redirected to the mobile page), then reload the page to get the video to start.  The sound problem seems to be gone but the lip sync is a bit off.

In Opera no problems getting to the correct webpage, the episode starts, but the transitions between the ads and the show cause problems, have to hit pause and play a few times to get the video to work.

So, better but still somewhat broken.  The way it happens in Opera now makes me think they did something to Java in the update since I'm guessing that's what they use to control the ads on the website.  There are no settings or options for Java anywhere that I can find on the Fire.

Tried out the android emulator for PC, took forever to install and get working, but they leave out the market, tried the hacks to get market working in the emulator but they didn't work for me..  It is kind of cool to run a virtual android phone on the PC, but without the market it's fairly useless, it's really for app developers to do testing.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

CMClover said:


> The new update deleted my books  I use Calibre to put the books on my device and after the update I realize that they are all gone. The internal memory on my device is now at 5.37/5.37GB. It did this the last update to and it upsets me because now I have to reorganize everything. The folders that I had labeled on to the kindle's storage are gone as well. If this is going to happen every update then I may have to return my kindle  Too bad because I love it.


This sounds like a call to customer service is needed. I don't think it has happened to anyone else...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MartyS said:


> After hours of messing around deleting data and reinstalling stuff I can view episodes of The Daily Show in both Opera and Silk. But not as well as before the update. There is a directory in the android system area full of the install files for the stuff that comes preinstalled, so I didn't have to try and sideload flash.
> 
> In Silk I have to manually type in the address for the show homepage, then go to the full episodes link (that's to avoid getting redirected to the mobile page), then reload the page to get the video to start. The sound problem seems to be gone but the lip sync is a bit off.
> 
> ...


How about getting Flash from 1mobile.com? http://www.1mobile.com/adobe-flash-player-11-51961.html


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CMClover said:


> The new update deleted my books  I use Calibre to put the books on my device and after the update I realize that they are all gone. The internal memory on my device is now at 5.37/5.37GB. It did this the last update to and it upsets me because now I have to reorganize everything. The folders that I had labeled on to the kindle's storage are gone as well. If this is going to happen every update then I may have to return my kindle  Too bad because I love it.


You might need a replacement - didn't happen to me. I've got a lot of books from a lot of sources on my Fire, both in the Kindle app and in Aldiko, and they didn't disappear after either update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CMClover said:


> The new update deleted my books  I use Calibre to put the books on my device and after the update I realize that they are all gone. The internal memory on my device is now at 5.37/5.37GB. It did this the last update to and it upsets me because now I have to reorganize everything. The folders that I had labeled on to the kindle's storage are gone as well. If this is going to happen every update then I may have to return my kindle  Too bad because I love it.


You may also want to check with the Calibre help forums at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=166

Let us know...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As always, if someone is having a problem . . . . especially if it's not something that was happening before the update, DO LET AMAZON KNOW.  They can't fix it if they don't know it's broken. . .there's a feedback -- the top option under "more" when you click the "settings" icon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the thread.
I would not have noticed that my Fire updated automatically otherwise.
I can only use the wifi when I am home and even then don't leave it on all the time there.
So I never use the browser on the Fire - I use my laptop.
Would never have notice the full-screen thing without this notice - I would have thought that it had been there all along.


----------



## CMClover (Jan 21, 2012)

I did end up contacting Amazon and they apologized and stated that they would make a note of it to the technical department. They also gave me a 5.00 credit to use on Amazon.  The apps that I had side loaded into a folder I had labeled apk was missing as well.  Luckily, I had them saved on my computer.  It was just weird that it happened. As far as my books, It only took me about 15 minutes to put all my books back on my fire with calibre.  Tomorrow I will also save the books on my computer to cloud just in case the next update wipes my kindle clean :/.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

CMClover said:


> The apps that I had side loaded into a folder I had labeled apk was missing as well.


This gave me some ideas why Opera was still acting funny, if the update messed with the directory structure. So I uninstalled opera, deleted the Opera directories that were still there, then reinstalled, now it's running the same as before.

That's really poor programing to delete user created directories without warning, especially since these updates happen automatically.


----------

